# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Άδωνις [Ατλαντίς - Adonis, Atlantis]

## Leo

Αφού θυμηθήκαμε τον Έσπερο και την Μαριλένα λέω να σκαλίσουμε λίγο τα αρχεία να βρούμε το πλοίο ¶δωνις που έκανε κι αυτό τα Δωδεκάνησα.
Για να δούμε οι ιστορικοί του φόρουμ τι θα μας πουν?

----------


## kalypso

Adonis-01.jpg

μία παλιά καρτ-ποστάλ της εταιρίας..

----------


## Apostolos

Είχα πάει σε κάποιο σπίτι στην Μυτιλήνη όπου έτυχε να ανήκει σε οικογένεια του τότε πράκτορα του πλοίου. Πάνω από ένα παλιό ψυγείο υπήρχε η άνω φώτο σε κορνίζα αλλά με διαστάσεις μεγάλες! Σχεδόν πεταμένο σκονισμένο και άθλιο... Παρακάλεσα τον τότε ιδιοκτήτη να μου το δώσει αλλά μάταια αφού υποστήριζε ότι ήταν οικογενειακό κειμήλιο! Μην βράσω! Τώρα θα το είχαμε όλοι μας στην συλλογή μας.... Κρίμα

----------


## Leo

> ............. Παρακάλεσα τον τότε ιδιοκτήτη να μου το δώσει αλλά μάταια αφού υποστήριζε ότι ήταν οικογενειακό κειμήλιο! Μην βράσω! Τώρα θα το είχαμε όλοι μας στην συλλογή μας.... Κρίμα


Λές να μην κάνεις μια δεύτερη προσπάθεια?...  :Very Happy:

----------


## kalypso

μπα,τον έπιασε το συναίσθημα!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχει περάσει σχεδόν ένας χρόνος από το τελευταίο μήνυμα.
Πολύς καιρός για ένα τέτοιο πλοίο.

Μου είχαν δώσει κάποτε στη Χίο μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του '"Αδωνη" στη Μυτιλήνη.
Θα τη βρώ και θα την ανεβάσω.

Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό ας δούμε μια εικόνα από ένα παλιό βιβλίο *Γεωγραφίας της Γ' και της Δ' τάξης του Δημοτικού* του έτους 1975.
Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο σαν φωτογραφία, αλλά πρόκειται για ένα απλό και ταπεινό βιβλίο Γεωγραφίας.

Έχει μια γεύση διαφορετική.
Κάτι σαν από peppermint...

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον paroskayak, τον Απόστολο, τον Leo, τον Nicholas Peppas, τον Rocinante, τον Ellinis, τον Έσπερο, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον Stefano P και σε όλους τους φίλους.

¶δωνις.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Roi  :Smile: , από τα πλοία που τότε μου άρεσαν. Το θυμάμαι να κάνει Δωδεκάνησα, περνόντας νότια της Σύρου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια φωτο του atlantis,του πιο ωραιου απο τα τριδυμα κατα τη γνωμη μου,απο φυλαδιο της εποχης

net (419).jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το οποίο δυστυχώς κάηκε το 1983 κατά την διάρκεια εργασιών. Πάντως εγώ ψηφίζω Stella Oceanis σαν το πιό όμορφο από τα τρία.

----------


## Leo

Μιας και πέσανε ψήφοι, θα ζητήσω μια διευκρίνιση απο τον φίλο TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA. Το Στέλλα Ωκεανίς το έκανε ομορφότερο στα μάτια σου ο χρωματισμός  του (navy blue) ή  κάτι άλλο που το έκανε διφορετικό από το ¶δωνις/Ατλαντίς?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Leo, ο λόγος που το ψηφίζω σαν ομορφότερο αισθητικά δεν είναι το χρώμα, το οποίο σίγουρα το ομορφαίνει, αλλά το γεγονός ότι η μετασκευή Mariotti του έδωσε σωστές αναλογίες. Το κλείσιμο της περαντζάδας για να φαρδύνουν οι εσωτερικοί χώροι με τα οριζόντια τζάμια που ταιριάζουν με τα υπόλοιπα τζάμια των σαλονιών του έδωσαν φαινομενικό μήκος και η νέα πρύμη πραγματικό μήκος. Στο ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ στην μετασκευή του σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο, καλύφθηκε μικρό μέρος της περαντζάδας με στενόμακρα κάθετα τζάμια (μπρος τμήμα) που έρχονται σε αντίφαση με τα οριζόντια παράθυρα του πλωριού σαλονιού και η υπόλοιπη περαντζάδα παρέμεινε ως είχε, κάτι που στο προφίλ δεν απέδιδε κατά την γνώμη μου σωστές αναλογίες. Εδειχνε κοινώς πιό κοντόχοντρο. Να ακόμα μία φωτογραφία του ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ όπου φαίνεται η δυσαναλογία που περιγράφω.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ.. με κάλυψες πλήρως.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αδωνις μια φωτο απο 6χ6 slide του φωτορεπορτερ Χ. βαλακη και εδω και 14 χρονια στο αρχειο μου παγκοσμια πρωτη στο nautilia gr.

adonis.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια εξαιρετική στιγμή, φίλε BEN BRUCE.
Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Ellinis

Φαίνεται και η πρύμνια άγκυρα που αργότερα την αφαίρεσαν (ή μήπως μόνο έκλεισαν τα όκια) και στα τρεία αδελφάκια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στο Ιασων το εκλεισαν καπως προχειρα και ειναι ορατο το <μπαλωμα>αλλωστε ειχε και την μικροτερη μετασκευη απο τα 3.Στο ατλαντις και stella oceanis με την αλλαγη της πρυμης δεν υπηρχε κανενα σημαδι

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Έχει περάσει σχεδόν ένας χρόνος από το τελευταίο μήνυμα.
> Πολύς καιρός για ένα τέτοιο πλοίο.
> 
> Μου είχαν δώσει κάποτε στη Χίο μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του '"Αδωνη" στη Μυτιλήνη.
> Θα τη βρώ και θα την ανεβάσω.
> 
> Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό ας δούμε μια εικόνα από ένα παλιό βιβλίο *Γεωγραφίας της Γ' και της Δ' τάξης του Δημοτικού* του έτους 1975.
> Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο σαν φωτογραφία, αλλά πρόκειται για ένα απλό και ταπεινό βιβλίο Γεωγραφίας.
> 
> ...


τι αλλο να πω απο το να σε ευχαριστησω για μια ακομα φορα, που μας γυρισες πισω στο χρονο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mια φωτο του αδωνις που αναχωρει απο το λιμανι της μυτιληνης

ile de lesvos (4).jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον καλό φίλο Ben Bruce για ένα ακόμα πολύτιμο δώρο που μας προσφέρει.

Επιτρέψτε μου να πω ότι στην εικόνα αυτή το πλοίο που φεύγει και ο ¶γιος Θεράποντας της Μυτιλήνης δένουν αρμονικά ...

----------


## starce

File Ben Bruce, parapoli orea foto. Den kikoforune poles foto toy ADONIS. Kai pali efkaristo.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aς δουμε το atlantis απο το φυλλαδιο της εταιρειας

atlantis KLine.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aς δουμε το atlantis απο το φυλλαδιο της εταιρειας


*Adonis.* I do not know how and how I got this picture but my file says I have had it for 10 years. Very close to teh first picture shown in this thread

Adonis.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε ένα σπουδαίο καρέ από την ταινία *"Φίφης ο αχτύπητος"* με τον *Σταύρο Παράβα*.

Το *"'Αδωνις"* στον Πειραιά.
Θα πρέπει να είναι ταινία κάπου στα 1966.
Δίπλα του πρέπει να είναι το "Σοφία", ή κάποιο άλλο από τα πλοία του Ευθυμιάδη. 

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Adonis.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι, Αντώνη. Η τσιμινιέρα έχει ακόμα τα χρώματα του ΕΟΤ. Πρέπει να είναι το 1966.

----------


## polykas

> Ας δούμε ένα σπουδαίο καρέ από την ταινία *"Φίφης ο αχτύπητος"* με τον *Σταύρο Παράβα*.
> 
> Το *"'Αδωνις"* στον Πειραιά.
> Θα πρέπει να είναι ταινία κάπου στα 1966.
> Δίπλα του πρέπει να είναι το "Σοφία", ή κάποιο άλλο από τα πλοία του Ευθυμιάδη. 
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> 
> Adonis.jpg


_Συγχαρητήρια Αντώνη.Καταπληκτική δουλειά._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φιλε roi εδω καθομαστε και χαζευουμε με το μεγαλο γνωστη ιστορικων θεματων Γ.κωβαιο και ειδε οτι διπλα απο το αδωνις ειναι το φαιστος και οχι το σοφια

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Ben Bruce, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Είναι μεγάλη χαρά να μοιραζόμαστε αυτές τις εικόνες με ανθρώπους που αγαπούν αυτά τα παλιά πλοία, όπως είναι ο Γιώργος Κωβαίος.

Υπάρχουν πολλά ερωτήματα ακόμα που περιμένουν απάντηση.
Η συνέχεια περιλαμβάνει πολλές πολλές ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Ατλαντίς σε μια όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ της Κ Lines.

O121.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Ατλαντίς σε μια όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ Κ Lines.


A ship that I do not know at all, although I should

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> A ship that I do not know at all, although I should


 Φιλε Nicholas Peppas  κατι ετοιμαζουμε για το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φιλε Nicholas Peppas  κατι ετοιμαζουμε για το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ.


And please go back to Neraida in about 15 minutes if you are still up!

----------


## nikosnasia

Κάποτε στα 15 μου κέρδισα αυτό το εισητήριο και στις διακοπές μου έκανα το πρώτο μου ταξίδι με το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ. Η Α! & Β! όψεις του εισητηρίου.
Card010.JPG

Card011.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Κάποτε στα 15 μου κέρδισα αυτό το εισητήριο και στις διακοπές μου έκανα το πρώτο μου ταξίδι με το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ. Η Α! & Β! όψεις του εισητηρίου.
> Card010.JPG
> 
> Card011.jpg


Φιλε Nikosnasia ειναι το ωραιοτερο εισητηριο που εχω δει!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι αυτο που λενε λαχειο!

----------


## Appia_1978

Θυμάται κανείς εάν το 1975, ο Καβουνίδης με το ¶δωνις και η εταιρεία του Φραγκουδάκη, είχαν συνάψει κοινοπραξία για τις γραμμές της Αδριατικής;

----------


## esperos

> Θυμάται κανείς εάν το 1975, ο Καβουνίδης με το ¶δωνις και η εταιρεία του Φραγκουδάκη, είχαν συνάψει κοινοπραξία για τις γραμμές της Αδριατικής;


Σωστό!  
Και  μετά  ακολούθησε  η  μετασκευή  του  σε  κρουαζιερόπλοιο  και  έγινε  το  ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Very Happy: 




> Σωστό! 
> Και μετά ακολούθησε η μετασκευή του σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο και έγινε το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ε/Γ Ο/ Γ   ΑΔΩΝΙΣ 
Νηολογιο Πειραιως 2793.*_

Υπηρξε ενα εκ των τριών αδελφών πλοίων( Αφροδιτη -Αδωνις-Ερως ) που παρηγγέλθησαν στα ιταλικά ναυπηγεία C.R.D. Adriaticco Monfalcone  της Τεργέστης για λογαριασμό του Ε.Ο.Τ. Με σκοπό την ανανέωση-αναβάθμιση των εσωτερικών θαλάσσιων συγκοινωνιών της χώρας, και κατ'επέκτασην την τόνωση-ανάπτυξη της τουριστικής κίνησης. Έτσι πρωταρχικός στόχος και σκοπός ήταν τα νεοναυπηγημένα σκάφη να δρομολογηθούν εις την ακτοπλοΐαν. Στην πορεία όμως εμφανίστηκαν και σκέψεις ότι τα πλοία θα μπορούσαν να απασχοληθούν σαν κρουαζιερόπλοια. Μετά λοιπόν από ήξεις -αφίξεις τελικά τον Μάϊο του 1965 ανακοινώθηκε ότι τα πλοία θα παραδοθούν εις την ακτοπλοϊαν, εκείνη την περίοδο και συγκεκριμένα τη Δευτέρα 3 Μαϊου του 1965 κατεπλευσε στο λιμανι του Πειραια  το Αφροδίτη και το δεύτερο δεκαήμερο του Μαϊου παρελήφθη  και κατεπλευσε στον Πειραια  το ¶δωνις.         (το Έρως καθυστέρησε να παραληφθή). Χαρακτηριστικά τα ναυτικά χρονικά εκείνης της εποχής (Μάιος 1965) μας πληροφορούσαν με τον τίτλο "Εις την επιβατηγόν ναυτιλίαν παραλαμβάνονται επι τέλους" ._

O194.jpg

_Τίτλος που μου έδινε την εντύπωση ότι βγάζει μεγάλη ανακούφιση μετά από συσωρευμένη ενέργεια που προκάλεσε σε όλο αυτό το παρελθόν διάστημα η ένταση και η αγωνία για το άν θα έμπαιναν τελικά τα πλοία στην ακτοπλοΐα ώστε να πραγματοποιηθεί και ο σκοπός για τον οποίο εναυπηγήθησαν. 
Στα δύο ήδη παραδοθέντα πλοία (Αφροδίτη & ¶δωνις) έγινε προσωρινός πλειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός , αποτέλεσμα ήταν το Αφροδίτη να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια με πλοιοκτήτη τον Ε.Ο.Τ. και προσωρινό διαχειριστή την ατμοπλοΐα Καβουνίδου . Το δε ¶δωνις με πλοιοκτήτη τον Ε.Ο.Τ. και προσωρινό διαχειριστή την ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου των αδελφών Τυπάλδου και δρομολογήθηκαν τον Ιούνιο του 1965.
_ 
Untitled-1.jpg

_Μετά από αρκετούς πλειοδοτικούς διαγωνισμούς, τον Απρίλιο του 1966 ο πρόεδρος του Ε.Ο.Τ. ανακοίνωσε για το ¶δωνις οτι οριστικός πλοιοδότης ήταν η ατμοπλοΐα Καβουνίδου. Το πλοίο με το σινιάλο του Καβουνίδη ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στις 6 Αυγούστου του 1966. Κάθε Τετάρτη και Σάββατο για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη Δευτέρα για Πάτμο - Λέρο - Κάλυμνο - Κώ - Ρόδο με το πέρασμα του χρόνου τα δρομολόγιά του ήταν μόνο για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο του 1974.
_ 
O180 teliko.jpg


_Έπειτα και μέχρι τον Μάρτιο του 1975 δρομολογήθηκε από Πειραιά κατευθείαν για Ρόδο - Κυπρο , στη συνέχεια από τον Μαϊο του 1975 αλλάζει ρότα και δρομολογείται πλέον Πάτρα - Μπρίντεζι μέσω Κέρκυρας μέχρι και τον Σεπτέμβριο του ιδίου έτους.
_ 
O199.jpg
O200.jpg

_Έπειτα η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία το απέσυρε από την ακτοπλοΐα και το μετασκεύασε σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο, δίνοντάς του το όνομα Ατλαντίς και αφού ετοιμάστηκε έβαλε πλώρη για κρουαζιέρες. Τα χρόνια πέρασαν οταν στις 7 Μαρτίου του 1983 και ενώ βρισκόταν στο ντοκ Νο 12 της ακτής Ξαβερίου πήρε φωτιά και καταστράφηκε , πουλήθηκε για παλιοσίδερα και αρχισε να διαλυεται τον Ιούνιο του 1985 σε διαλυτήριο στο Πέραμα Μεγάρων. _ 
_
Φίλοι μου όσοι από εσάς ταξιδέψετε στα νησιά του Βορείου Αιγαίου να 'χετε το νού σας... Διότι συνεπαρμένοι απ τη νοσταλγία... με πολύ φαντασία... ίσως συναντήσετε και εσείς το ¶δωνις να πλέει... κάπου εκεί... μεταξύ Χίου και Μυτιλήνης..._ 

_Χαρισμένο στου φίλους Nicholas Peppas, Roi Baudoin, Ben Bruce, Ellinis, Despo, Espero, Appia 1978, kapetan Andrea, Polyca, Karystos και σε όλους εκείνους που μελετούν, ερευνούν και αγαπούv τα πλοία του χθές..._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Ε/Γ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ*
> Υπήρξε ένα εκ των τριών αδελφών πλοίων που παρηγγέλθησαν σε ιταλικά ναυπηγεία για λογαριασμό του Ε.Ο.Τ. Με σκοπό την ανανέωση-αναβάθμιση των εσωτερικών θαλάσσιων συγκοινωνιών της χώρας, και κατ'επέκτασην την τόνωση-ανάπτυξη της τουριστικής κίνησης. Έτσι πρωταρχικός στόχος και σκοπός ήταν τα νεοναυπηγημένα σκάφη να δρομολογηθούν εις την ακτοπλοΐαν. Στην πορεία όμως εμφανίστηκαν και σκέψεις ότι τα πλοία θα μπορούσαν να απασχοληθούν σαν κρουαζιερόπλοια. Μετά λοιπόν από ήξεις -αφίξεις τελικά τον Μάϊο του 1965 ανακοινώθηκε ότι τα πλοία θα παραδοθούν εις την ακτοπλοϊαν εκείνη την περίοδο και συγκεκριμένα τη Δευτέρα 3 Μαϊου του 1965 παρελήφθη το Αφροδίτη και το δεύτερο δεκαήμερο του Μαϊου παρελήφθη το ¶δωνις.(το Έρως καθυστέρησε να παραληφθή). Χαρακτηριστικά τα _ναυτικά χρονικά_ εκείνης της εποχής (Μάιος 1965) μας πληροφορούσαν με τον τίτλο _"Εις την επιβατηγόν ναυτηλίαν παραλαμβάνονται επιτέλους"_ 
> _Φίλοι μου όσοι από εσάς ταξιδέψετε στα νησιά του Βορείου Αιγαίου να 'χετε το νού σας... Διότι συνεπαρμένοι απ τη νοσταλγία... με πολύ φαντασία... ίσως συναντήσετε και εσείς το ¶δωνις να πλέει... κάπου εκεί... μεταξύ Χίου και Μυτιλήνης..._ 
> 
> _Χαρισμένο στου φίλους Nicholas Peppas, Roi Baudoin, Ben Bruce, Ellinis, Despo, Espero, Appia 1978, kapetan Andrea, Polyca, Karystos και σε όλους εκείνους που μελετούν, ερευνούν και αγαπού τα πλοία του χθές..._


Truly exceptional Apollon.  Thank you!!! I like the time you upload... 3:00 pm here. It gives me the whole evening to read and analyze!

By the way, this evening I will upload the story of _Philippos_ along with 7-8 photos. Then you guys can add more from your collections!

N

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Ατλαντίς* από καρτ ποστάλ της Κ-Lines.

O196.jpg

O195.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπιθανο υλικο, πολυτιμες πληροφοριες, ο μοναδικος χρονια τωρα TSS APOLLON τωρα  σαρωνει οτι ιστορικο θεμα υπαρχει καθε βραδυ απο το forum.Αγαπημενο ADONIS ειναι και αυτο που με ξυπνησε ενα  πρωινο του αυγουστου του 1994 απο τις σελιδες καποιου εντυπου και ειχε τη σφραγιδα βεβαια του ΤSS APOLLON

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βρηκα το σκιτσο του ATLANTIS που ειχα σχεδιασει με την καθοδηγηση του TSS APOLLON πριν 14 χρονια και σας το ανεβαζω
skitsa (21).jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικό αφιέρωμα φίλε Απόλλων!!!
Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο εκ μέρους μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

_Το δίδυμο Απόλλων και BEN BRUCE δεν παίζεται, φωτογραφικά και ιστορικά σε όλα τα θέματα του Ναυτιλία.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Παιδιά συνεχίστε να βομβαρδίζεται._*..*

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και ο φίλος Τ.S.S.Apollon μας ανέφερε πως το καράβι ταξίδεψε κάποια σεζόν υπο διαχείρηση Τυπάλδου, ανεβάζω μια φωτο που το δείχνει (κάπου το 65/66) με κίτρινο φουγάρο. Πρέπει να είναι αυτή η σεζόν.

Τα εύσημα για την αναγνώριση ανήκουν στον Ben Bruce

adonis1.jpg
Πηγή: Περιοδικά ΟΛΠ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aληθευει οτι τα τρια αδερφακια ηθελε να τα αγορασει ο Γιαννης Λατσης και να δημιουργησει την εταιρεια SEX LINES με στοχο την κρουαζιερα?Γιαυτο το λογο μηπως ηταν αναδοχος του αφροδιτη η μαριαννα λατση?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Aληθευει οτι τα τρια αδερφακια ηθελε να τα αγορασει ο Γιαννης Λατσης και να δημιουργησει την εταιρεια SEX LINES με στοχο την κρουαζιερα?Γιαυτο το λογο μηπως ηταν αναδοχος του αφροδιτη η μαριαννα λατση?


Ναι ειχε δειξει εντονο ενδιαφερον για την αποκτηση και των τριων νεοναυπηγουμενων πλοιων,τελικως ομως δεν τελεσφορησε.Οσο για το ονομα της εταιρειας που αναφερεις  μεταξυ αστειου και σοβαρου ειχε  συζητηθει  ,   οπως εγραφε και ο ημερησιος ναυτιλιακος τυπος εκεινης της εποχης.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το ¶δωνις στο λιμάνι της Χίου, από καρτ ποστάλ photo HAVIARAS.

O203.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To ΑDONIS ζει μεγαλες στιγμες απο το μοναδικο αρχειο του TSS APOLLON.Εγω με τη σειρα μου οφειλω να βαλω το deck plan και λεω οφειλω γιατι πως αλλιως να πει ενας καραβολατρης που εχει ταξιδεψει μαζι του σαν παιδι και ως αδωνις και ως ατλαντις που ετρεξε, επαιξε, κολυμπησε,εζησε στο φιλοξενο εσωτερικο του ενα μπρος πισω μυτιληνη το 1973 και ενα 7μερο το 1977 σε κρουαζιερα


Atlantis decks.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΙΝΗΜΑΤΟΓΡΑΦΟ
Ο ΤΡΕΛΟΠΕΗΝΤΑΡΗΣ (1971).jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Δρομολόγια από εφημεριδες της Μυτιλήνης και μια φωτό από διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο του ΕΟΤ για την Ρόδο.
1.jpg

05.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Δρομολόγια από εφημεριδες της Μυτιλήνης και μια φωτό από διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο του ΕΟΤ για την Ρόδο.
> 1.jpg
> 
> 05.jpg


Φιλε Νikosnasia παρα πολυ ομορφα τα ντοκουμεντα  που μας χαρισες!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και από μένα σε όλους.

Όσο για τον φίλο nikosnasia, τι να πει κανείς.
Τον ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για όλα.
Πάμε τώρα να δούμε κάποιες πτυχές από το πλούσιο παρασκήνιο γύρω από αυτά τα πλοία .

Στα *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* της εποχής βρήκαμε μαζί με τον καλό φίλο Ellinis πολλές αναφορές για το θέμα των τριών ιταλικών πλοίων.

Ήρθαν με καθυστέρηση, υπήρχαν αρκετοί υποψήφιοι για να τα δουλέψουν και διαφορετικά σχέδια εκμετάλλευσης, διαφορετικές απόψεις ανάμεσα στον ΕΟΤ και τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς, το σχέδιο της από κοινού εκμετάλλευσης (SEX LINE) και πολλά ακόμα.

Για αρχή ένα άρθρο στα "ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ" της εποχής. Θα προσπαθήσουμε να το μετατρέψουμε σε κείμενο για να μπορεί να διαβαστεί ευκολότερα.
Σύντομα, η συνέχεια.

Αφιερωμένο εκξαιρετικά στους nilosnasia, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Ellinis, Nicholas Peppas, Α. Μώλος, Έσπερος, Rocinante, Appia 1978, scoufgian, moutsokwstas, stefanosP, Απόστολο και Finnprtner 1966.

Τα τρία ιταλικά έρχονται.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Have you seen this one before?

_Aphrodite, Adonis_ and _Eros_ one after the other*, just having arrived in Piraeus.. The "love ships".

Aphrodite.jpg

* And little rusty _Glaros_ to their left

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To reinforce _nikosasia_'s findings, here is an national ad from August 10, 1966


19660810 Adonis.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια υπέροχη φωτογραφία του πλοίου στη Μυτιλήνη.
Το *"¶δωνις"* στη Μυτιλήνη.
Μια σκέψη είναι ότι τραβήχτηκε φθινόπωρο, μια και βλέπουμε τα βαρέλια αραδιασμένα στο μώλο.
Τραβήχτηκε από τον *Δημήτρη Φρεζούλη.*
Ο *Δημήτρης Φρεζούλης* είναι ένας από τους πιο γνωστούς και μαχητικούς δημοσιογράφους της Χίου.

Τιμητικά ας ανεβάσουμε μια αναφορά για τον Δημήτρη Φρεζούλη στην ιστοσελίδα Chios News σχετικά με την τότε έκδοση ενός βιβλίου του.

http://www.chiosnews.com/cn204200413719.asp

_"Τον Δημήτρη Φρεζούλη όλοι τον γνωρίζουν._ 
_Από τους γνήσιους εφημεριδάδες παρʼ όλα αυτά γνωστός έγινε μέσα από τις τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές στην ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ TV, όπως λέει και ο ίδιος μην κρύβοντας και το παράπονο του για αυτό._

_Η δύναμη της εικόνας είναι διαφορετική, αλλά τα γραπτά είναι αυτά που μένουν, "Scripta manet" που έλεγαν και οι Λατίνοι._
_Και μένουν ακόμα περισσότερο, όταν γραπτά εφήμερα και ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ πάρουν την υπόσταση βιβλίου._ 
_Όπως αυτό που του Δημήτρη Φρεζούλη που φιλοξενεί τα δημοσιεύματα του 2003 στην εφημερίδα ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ όπου εργάζεται._
_Σε έκδοση του "άλφα πι" τα "Καθημερινά" διαβάζοντας τα μακριά από την τρέχουσα επικαιρότητα λαμβάνουν μια άλλη αξία._
_Όταν μάλιστα γνωρίζεις το πόσο κόπο και όχι μόνο κρύβουν για να είναι δοσμένα στην ώρα τους, μπορείς να τα εκτιμήσεις περισσότερο._
_Αναζητήστε το σε όλα τα βιβλιοπωλεία."_

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους *T.S.S. Apollon*, *BEN BRUCE*, *Nicholas Peppas* και *nikosnasia.*

Το ΄Αδωνις στη Μυτιλήνη.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια υπέροχη φωτογραφία του πλοίου στη Μυτιλήνη.
> Το *"¶δωνις"* στη Μυτιλήνη.
> Μια σκέψη είναι ότι τραβήχτηκε φθινόπωρο, μια και βλέπουμε τα βαρέλια αραδιασμένα στο μώλο.
> Τραβήχτηκε από τον *Δημήτρη Φρεζούλη.*


Thank you Antoni. As always you have great photos

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μια υπέροχη φωτογραφία του πλοίου στη Μυτιλήνη.
> Το *"¶δωνις"* στη Μυτιλήνη.
> Το ΄Αδωνις στη Μυτιλήνη.jpg


 

Μια ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ φωτο που περιμενα χρονια να την ξαναδω!Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Roi Baudoin  η φωτογραφια  του Αδωνις ειναι  θαυμασιο ντοκουμεντο,  ανεκτιμητη  η προσφορα σου σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ADONIS στην χιο το καλοκαιρι του 1973 κανει σταση μια ωρα περιπου μεχρι να σαλπαρει για μυτιληνη.Μια φωτο που καπου μεσα στο πληθος ειναι και εγω!Μια φωτο αφιερωμενη ειδικα στον  TSS APOLLON και βεβαια στους roi baudoin και ellinis


adonis.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Θαυμασια η φωτογραφια -ντοκουμεντο του φιλου Ben Bruce μεγαλης συλλεκτικης αξιας, διοτι στις φωτογραφιες που εχουν ανεβει μεχρι τωρα, ειναι η μοναδικη που διακρινεται αποκαλυπτικα η πρυμνη του Αδωνις.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΗΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ.(ΣΤΟ ΤΕΥΧΟΣ 37 ΤΟΥ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΚΡΗ).
ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΚΑΝΑΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ. Σ΄ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΗΚΕΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΗΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ.(ΣΤΟ ΤΕΥΧΟΣ 37 ΤΟΥ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΚΡΗ).
> ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΚΑΝΑΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ. Σ΄ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΗΚΕΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΑΣ.


Πολυ σωστα θυμαστε!Τωρα ομως την εχει ολος ο κοσμος σκαναρισμενη απο το προτοτυπο!Τα καλα του ιντερνετ, και του ναυτιλια βεβαια, που μας μαζεψε ολους!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η φωτογραφία αυτή, φίλε *BEN BRUCE,* έχει τη δική της ιστορία.
Είναι σίγουρα μια υπέροχη ιστορική φωτογραφία.
Αλλά, ταυτόχρονα, μας γεννά ποικίλα συναισθήματα και σκέψεις για εκείνη την εποχή.
Νιώθουμε σαν να βρισκόμαστε και εμείς εκείνη την ημέρα στη Χίο ....

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *¶δωνις* σε σκίτσο...

skitso adonis.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Αδωνις*...Ιουλιος 1974.

ADONIS.jpg
_απο την συλλογη του φιλου despo_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ADONIS στην χιο το καλοκαιρι του 1973 κανει σταση μια ωρα περιπου μεχρι να σαλπαρει για μυτιληνη.Μια φωτο που καπου μεσα στο πληθος ειναι και εγω!Μια φωτο αφιερωμενη ειδικα στον  TSS APOLLON και βεβαια στους roi baudoin και ellinis
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46566



Kαταπληκτικο το σκιτσο,μην ξεχναμε οτι υπηρξες και δασκαλος μου σε αυτα :Wink: .Η φωτο με τα σινιαλα του ερυθρου σταυρου ειναι ανεκτιμητη γιατι αφορα μια πολυ βραχεια χρονικη περιοδο του πλοιου.Αλλα!Πρεπει να προσεξουμε οτι το πλοιο σε αυτην την πρυμνια φωτο του 1974 εχει αλλαγες στην υπερκατασκευη σε σχεση με τη φωτο του 1973 που ειχα ανεβασει.Βλεπουμε οτι το το επανω ντεκ εχει ερθει πισω και εχει μπει και μια προσθηκη με ορθογωνια παραθυρα,που ειχε γινει στην ακινησια του 1973-4.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΌ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ Ο ΤΡΕΛΛΟΠΕΝΗΝΤΑΡΗΣ.ΤΟ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΕΙΣ ΩΣ "GUEST STAR" ΣΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΑ.
adonis z.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Oi teleutaies fwtografies einai exairetikes.  Kai to skitso einai KATAPLHKTIKO!   Tha to typwsw se kalo xarti kai tha to kornizarw!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Aτλαντις*...
_Φωτο Γ. Κουρουπης_

atlantis 4 a.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο Nicholas Peppas_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Aτλαντις*...
> _Φωτο Γ. Κουρουπης_
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53490
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο Nicholas Peppas_.


Ευχαριστω πολυ _You made my day (early Sunday morning to be exact)._  Ωραιοτατο σκαρι

----------


## john adam

Τίτλοι της ταινίας Summer Lovers που γυρίστηκε στη Σαντορίνη το 1982. Να και ένα πανέμορφο πλοίο.
john

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very nice "summer" movie from 1982. Incredible to think it has been 27 years! Santorini is shown in its absolute best. Daryl Hannah is gorgeous and at her best, extremely tall and extremely thin. Peter Gallagher is Apollonian if not Dionysian! But for me the one who steals the show is the little known French actress Valerie Quennessen. She is wonderful... Regrettably she passed away in a fatal automobile accident in 1989 at age of only 31...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Γιάννη (επίτρεψέ μου την προσφώνηση) η πρώτη εικόνα μας δείχνει το περίφημο *"Ατλαντίς"* του *Καβουνίδη* (το πρώην *"¶δωνις")*.
Είναι το πλοίο που μας δόθηκε από τους Ιταλούς και στην αρχή δρομολογήθηκε στην ακτοπλοΐα μας (στη γραμμή της Μυτιλήνης).

Τα άλλα δύο αδελφά πλοία είναι το *"Ιάσων"* της Ηπειρωτικής και το *"Stella Oceanis"* της Sun Line.

----------


## john adam

Είναι απίθανο αυτό που συμβαίνει σάυτό το site. Απίστευτο.!!!
Εμένα μου άρεσαν τα πλοία απο πολύ μικρό, ήθελα να σπουδάσω ναυτική αρχιτεκτονική (naval architecture), δεν υπήρχε πουθενά στην ευρώπη, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι εδώ έχουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες απο οποιοδήποτε πανεπιστήμιο καλύπτει αυτόν τον κλάδο.
john

cd cover too!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πίσω από το Αδωνις φαίνεται και το Stella Maris II.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Αδωνις_ και οικογενεια στις 26 Μαρτιου 1967

19670326 Adonis.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ATLANTIS σε καρτ ποσταλ της εταιρειας


scan0007.jpg


Ειδικη αφιερωση στον TSS APOLLON

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Ben Bruce  ειναι απο τις ομορφοτερες  διαφημιστικες καρτποσταλ της Κ Lines!

----------


## Ellinis

Είτε ως ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ είτε ως ΑΔΩΝΙΣ, το πλοίο αυτό τα πήγαινε περίφημα με το φακό των φωτογράφων. 
Ας το δούμε στα Φηρά, από μπροσούρα του 1982. Λίγο πριν πέσει η αυλαία για το πλοίο και αργότερα και για την εταιρεία....

atla1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αδωνις, Κενταυρος, Εσπερος, Φιλιππος, Αικατερινη* και *Πολικος* σε μια διαφημιση της 1ης Σεπτεμβριου 1966...  Τα διαμαντια της Ατμοπλοιας Καβουνιδου σε ολη τους την μεγαλοπρεπεια...

19660901 KAvounides.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ως το ακτοπλοϊκό ΑΔΩΝΙΣ πρωτού μετασκευαστεί στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ.

Adonis WPS.jpg
Από το -εκτός βιβλιοπωλείων- βιβλίο The World's Passenger Ships

----------


## Ellinis

Μια μαγική φωτογραφία από το μακρινό 1979 με το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ να ποζάρει στη “Μικρή Βενετία” της Μυκόνου.
Για τους όχι και λίγους φίλους του όμορφου ιταλικού σκαριού.

atlantis 79.jpg 
Πηγή

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful and atmospheric photo Aris so reminiscient of the golden era of the 70's greek island cruising scene!

Thanks, Henry.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μαγευτικη φωτο ενος υπεροχου πλοιου απο ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα σημεια του πλανητη

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η υπεροχη ναυπηγικη γραμμη του Ατλαντις, τα  εξαιρετικα χρωματα του δειλινου και η ομορφια της  Μικρης  Βενετιας συνθετουν αυτην την εικονα ονειρο!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Ατλαντις στο Περαμα Μεγαρων τον Ιουνιο του 1985 λιγο πριν αρχισει η φλογα του διαλυτη να ακρωτηριαζει το παλαι ποτε ομορφο σκαρι..._
atlantis the end 1.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο τα ομορφοτερα βαπορια που ηρθαν στην Ελλαδα.Ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω και ως Αδωνις και ως Ατλαντις

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

EXΩ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ/ΠΡΟΣ ΧΙΟ,Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ 1965.ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΖΕΥΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ,ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΗΣΥΧΙΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΑΡΗ ΚΛΠ.ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΛΑΓΙΟΔΕΤΟΥΣΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠ'ΟΣΟ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΥΜΙΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΣΥΝΩΣΤΙΣΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ.ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ Η ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΗ Γ'ΘΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΠΥΚΝΑ ΚΑΘΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΜΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ 3-4 ΦΙΝΙΣΤΡΙΝΙΑ.ΑΥΤΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΠΑΙΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΙΖΟ.ΟΤΑΝ ΓΕΜΙΖΕ ΤΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ,ΕΒΑΖΕ ΙΧ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΠΙΓΕΣ.ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΧΤΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑΝ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΝΤΟΦΘΑΛΜΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΙΛΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΙΟ ΜΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΙΧ...ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ Η ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ STELLA OCEANIS HTAN ΠΙΟ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΑΣΩΝ.

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάσαι φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ, αλλά Σεπτέμβριο του '65 πρέπει να ήταν ακόμη με τα σινιάλα του ΕΟΤ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο Τ.S.S.APOLLON KAI MAΛΛΟΝ ΕΤΣΙ ΗΤΑΝ.ΕΓΩ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΜΕ "Κ" ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΥΝΗΠΗΡΧΕ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΕΣ.ΑΡΑ Ο ΤΥΠΑΛΔΟΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΑΣΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΔΕΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Αδωνις με το σινιαλο του Καβουνιδη εκανε το πρωτο του δρομολογιο το Σαββατο 6 Αυγουστου του 1966 για Χιο-Μυτιληνη_ 

Ενημερωτικες Καταχωρησεις στην εφημεριδα Ελευθερια της *Ατμοπλοιας Καβουνιδη*
_Ελευθερια Τεταρτη 27 Ιουλιου 1966_
*Ελευθερια 27 Ιουλιο&#.jpg*

*Ελευθερια Παρασκευη 29 Ιουλιου 1966*
Ελευθερια 29 Ιουλιο&#.jpg 

*Ελευθερια Τριτη 2 Αυγουστου 1966* 
Ελευθερια 2 Αυγουσ&#9.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Την Δευτερα 13 Ιουνιου του 1966 ανακοινωθηκε οτι ενεκριθη η εκποιηση των τριων οχηματαγωγων πλοιων του Ε.Ο.Τ._

*Ελευθερια Τριτη 14 Ιουνιου 1966* 
Ελευθερια Τριτη 14 Ι&.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ ΤΑ ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ Τ.S.S.APOLLON.MΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΑΣ; ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΤΟ 1967 ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΄68 ΗΤΑΝ ΠΛΕΟΝ "ΑΝΤΙΠΑΛΟΙ" ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΔΩΝΙ, ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΤΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖΑΚΙ ΠΡΥΜΑ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σχετικα με το γκαραζακι πρυμα  του Ελλας  που  αναφερει ο φιλος  ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ_ 

_Ελευθερια Παρασκευη 9 Σεπτεμβριου 1966_
Ελευθερια Παρασκ&#949.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ; ΜΕ ΦΡΕΣΚΟΑΝΟΙΓΜΕΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΜΙΚΡΟΣΚΟΠΙΚΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗ,ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΝΙΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ,ΤΟ ΒΑΡΥΦΟΡΤΩΜΕΝΟ MOSKVITCH TOY ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΓΚΟΜΑΧΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ Η ΚΛΙΣΗ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΠΡΟΚΥΜΑΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ.Ο ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΔΕΝΕΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΚΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΕΒΟΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΑΝ ΧΕΙΡΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΑΓΚΟ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ! ΤΑ ΑΚΟΥΝΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΙ ΠΙΤΣΙΡΙΚΑΔΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ;
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΑΣ;

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανα ντοκουμένα και ιστορίες και από τους δυο σας. Τα περί ΕΛΛΑΣ τα αντέγραψα και στο δικό του θέμα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Διαφημιστικη καταχωρηση στην εφημεριδα Ελευθερια σχετικη με το Αδωνις_
*Ελευθερια* 
*Παρασκευη 19 Αυγουστου 1966*
Ελευθερια Παρασκ&#949.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το* Ατλαντις*...λιγο πριν πεσουν οι τιτλοι του τελους...στο Περαμα Μεγαρων τον Ιουνιο του 1985 
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 
atlantis the end.jpg

----------


## esperos

Και  εδώ  στις  δόξες  του!

            !ATLANTIS 001.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Από τα ψηλά στα χαμήλά... το όμορφο πλοίο με την κομψή πλώρη "λαιμό του κύκνου" κατάντησε ένα καρβουνιασμένο κουφάρι. Κρίμα...  :Sad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Απο  τον Μαιο μεχρι τον   Σεπτεμβριο του 1975 το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ αναζητησε την τυχη του στην γραμμη της Αδριατικης,   την περιοδο αυτη  λοιπον       _ _το αποθανατισε ο φωτογραφικος φακος__ στο λιμανι του Brindisi δημιουργωντας   την   πανεμορφη καρτποσταλ που βλεπουμε!!!_

ADONIS at Brindisi.jpgpostcard.jpg
_ Ediz.  Enzo Carlussi 
postcard P.Marzari  _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα μοναδικη!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Απο τον Μαιο μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβριο του 1975 το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ αναζητησε την τυχη του στην γραμμη της Αδριατικης, την περιοδο αυτη λοιπον_ _το αποθανατισε ο φωτογραφικος φακος__ στο λιμανι του Brindisi δημιουργωντας την πανεμορφη καρτποσταλ που βλεπουμε!!!_
> 
> ADONIS at Brindisi.jpgpostcard.jpg
> _Ediz. Enzo Carlussi 
> postcard P.Marzari_


 Πραγματικό εύρημα! Αν δεν κάνω λάθος,τότε είχε συνεργαστεί με τον Φραγκουδάκη.

----------


## despo

Μοναδική φωτογραφία απο τον φίλο Απόλλων !. Ναι, είχε τότε συνεργαστεί με την Fragline.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Atlantis.jpgAtlantis_1980_b.jpgΠάρτε κ δύο φωτό σαν ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ σήμερα, έτσι γιά ορεκτικό!
Στην 2η φαίνεται κ ένα από τα "θηρία" του ΠΝ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Η δε πρωτη φωτογραφια φιλε  ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ ειναι εξαιρετικη!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Στην πρώτη φαίνονται στο Ξαβέρι να είναι δεμένα ένα ρώσικο κρουαζιερόπλοιο, το ΗΝΙΟΧΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και νομίζω ανάμεσα τους το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ. Δεν θυμάμαι να το είχα δει ποτέ εκεί... ίσως να ήταν όταν πρωτοήρθε;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EROS AFRODITE ADONIS στα ναυπηγεια κατα τη διαρκεια της αποπερατωσης τους.Φωτο απο το πολυ καλο ιταλικο site NAVI E ARMATORI

1880-MO-3-cos023.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πάντα είχα την απορία γενικά γιά όλα των ιταλικών επανορθώσεων αν είχαν κονταδελφά είτε χτισμένα γιά Ιταλούς είτε γιά άλλους. Το πιθανότερο όμως ήταν σχεδιάσεις ειδικά γιά την Ελλάδα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To εγ/ογ  ΑΔΩΝΙΣ  εν πλω με ροτα Χιο - Μυτιληνη ...σε αεροφωτογραφια...

_ADONIS.jpg
_ Καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση_
_ Μοντελο δια χειρος BEN BRUCE_

----------


## Takerman

"Ανακάλυψα" πρόσφατα το φόρουμ κι έχω γεμίσει από αναμνήσεις και συναισθήματα. Είναι το πρώτο μου ποστ και ξεκινώ απο εδώ γιατί το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ είναι το πρώτο πλοίο που ταξίδεψα. Ήταν 1968, ήμουν 5,5 χρονών και με πήγαινε η μάνα μου για πρώτη φορά στο χωριό (Άντισσα,Μυτιλήνη). Θυμάμαι πόσο επιβλητικό μου φαινόταν το μέγεθος του πλοίου, και η μυτερή του πλώρη. Θυμάμαι επίσης μετά  μέσα στο καράβι, τους μεγάλους που έλεγαν ότι έχει φτερά στο πλάι το καράβι και τα ανοίγει όταν έχει φουρτούνα για να είναι πιο σταθερό.

ΥΓ: Μερικές φορές δε θυμάμαι τι φαΐ έφαγα το μεσημέρι, αλλά οι παιδικές αναμνήσεις μένουν χαραγμένες στη μνήμη για πάντα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

atlantis plus1.jpgΣτην παλιά ψαρόσκαλα (γιά να μαθαίνουν κ οι νεότεροι) παρέα με ένα από της βελτιωμένης κλάσης Mikhail Kalinin,μάλλον το ΑRMENIA, από τους τακτικούς επισκέπτες μας γύρω στο '80.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τα ομορφοτερα πλοια που ηρθαν ποτε στην Ελλαδα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Απο τα ομορφοτερα πλοια που ηρθαν ποτε στην Ελλαδα


_Συμφωνω και επαυξανω!!!
_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Atlantis a.jpgΜε πολλή σκουριά στην πλώρη κ πίσω του το ΑQUARIOUS.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφο σκαρι!!! Υπεροχη φωτογραφια!!!
Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ ευχαριστουμε!!!  _

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

To ATΛΑΝΤΙΣ από ψηλά. Για τους φίλους ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ, BENB RUS, TSS APOLLON

adonis.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο!Με βλεπω να κολυμπαω στην πισινα που ειχα παει το 1977 κρουαζιερα....τι μου θυμιζεις φιλε GIAGNIMADJTZOUROS

----------


## despo

> Μοναδικη φωτο!Με βλεπω να κολυμπαω στην πισινα που ειχα παει το 1977 κρουαζιερα....τι μου θυμιζεις φιλε GIAGNIMADJTZOUROS


Εγω ομως φίλε Ben Bruce έχω να θυμάμαι απο αυτό το πλοίο, οταν σε μικρή ηλικία έκανα ταξείδι μεχρι τη Χίο, το πόσο καθαρό ήταν μέσα, αλλά και τα 'στησίματα' στο λιμάνι οταν έφευγε για τον Πειραιά. Σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο είχε και τον τραγικό του επίλογο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο το    V&#228;lkommen till Fakta om Fartyg.  το ομορφο M/S ATLANTIS i Rodos 13/6-1981. © Foto G&#246;ran Olsson.

atlantis_1965_1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πραγματικα πανεμορφο σκαρι!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Παρά οτι ταξίδεψε λιγότερα χρόνια από τα δυο αδελφάκια του, νομίζω οτι εξακολουθεί να έχει περισσότερους "φαν". Για εμένα, ήταν τα λιτά σινιάλα του Καβουνίδη και το κατάλευκο σκαρί αυτά που το ομόρφαιναν σε σχέση με τα άλλα δυο.

ADONIS HSSA.jpg ADONIS_03(1).jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματι με τα σιναλα του καβουνιδη ηταν το ομορφοτερο και ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω και ως αδωνις και ως ατλαντις.
.....και μια ιστορικη φωτο απο το navi e armatori στις 18-6- 1965 στα δοκιμαστικα στην ιταλια

1372628193.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Υπέροχες οι παραπάνω φωτογραφίες από τους φίλους Ellinis και BEN BRUCE! Το θυμάμαι στον Πειραιά πάντα καλοσυντηρημένο, κάτασπρο και εκθαμβωτικό στο φως του ήλιου!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφα    φωτογραφικα  Καλουδια - Ευρηματα απο τους φιλους Ellinis  και BEN BRUCE!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Aφού συμφωνούμε  :Pride:  ας το δούμε και σε μια ακόμη πόζα

adonis.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτή από δευτερόπρυμα είναι από τις σπάνιες.Φαίνεται ο πρυμιός καταπέλτης τον οποίο  από όσο είχα δει, ελάχιστα χρησιμοποίησε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Υπεροχη νοσταλγικη εικονα!!! 
Φιλε Ellinis μας χαριζεις εξαιρετικα ευρηματα!!!  _

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό αυτή τη μεριά δείχνει ωραίο ενώ εντελώς από την πάντα κοντόχοντρο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Φαίνεται ο πρυμιός καταπέλτης τον οποίο  από όσο είχα δει, ελάχιστα χρησιμοποίησε.


Ένας καταπέλτης που οδηγούσε στο γκαράζ που βλέπουμε εδώ
ship_d.jpg

Με την ευκαιρία να προσθέσω και μια πόζα από το σαλόνι του πλοίου
ship_a.jpg
Φωτο: K.Μεγαλοκονόμου

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ένας καταπέλτης που οδηγούσε στο γκαράζ που βλέπουμε εδώ
> ship_d.jpg
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία να προσθέσω και μια πόζα από το σαλόνι του πλοίου
> ship_a.jpg
> Φωτο: K.Μεγαλοκονόμου


Η δεύτερη αποτελεί κλασσική αντίληψη διακόσμησης των ιταλικών ΕΓ/ΟΓ (βλ. επένδυση οροφής, γυάλινη πόρτα, κλπ)όπως και τα Εξπρές Πήγασος και Δήμητρα (Λέρος). Πιθανολογώ ότι και το Δημητρούλα είχε παραπλήσια διακόσμηση αλλά επειδή ποτέ δεν ταξίδεψα με αυτό δεν έχω ίδια γνώμη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι πιο καλο το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ μεσα απο το Δημητρουλα το Λερος και το Πηγασος, πιστεψε με Αλεξανδρε αυτο με ενα ρετους εχει επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα.Το δημητρουλα πχ που μου αρεσε κιολας, εσωτερικα ηταν οτι χειροτερο εχω δει

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΔΩΝΙΣ.jpg Από το face book

Χίος τέλη δεκαετίας 60-αρχές 70, εποχή της αθωότητας.Τα καφενεία-ουζερί στην προκυμαία έβαζαν τραπέζια δίπλα στο καράβι! Έτρωγες το γοναράκι(μαριδάκι) ή το χταποδάκι σου κ είχες σε απόσταση αναπνοής αυτή την όμορφη θέα :Tears Of Joy: .Έτσι γίνονταν οι καραβολάτρες τότε :Pride: .

Τα αμάξια έμπαιναν από τον πλευρικό καταπέλτη κ αν γέμιζε το γκαράζ,ανέβαζαν μερικά με την μπίγα στην πλώρη.Οι επιβάτες ανέβαιναν από τον γκάγκουε κ γιά τα αεροπορικά από το μπαρκαρίζο πλώρα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...και ο μικρος στην ομορφη φωτογραφια που κρατα  το χερι της μητερας του    ειναι σημερα ενας  καλλιτεχνης καραβολατρης και  μελος του nautilia.gr!!! 
_

----------


## renetoes

> ΑΔΩΝΙΣ.jpg Από το face book
> 
> Χίος τέλη δεκαετίας 60-αρχές 70, εποχή της αθωότητας.Τα καφενεία-ουζερί στην προκυμαία έβαζαν τραπέζια δίπλα στο καράβι! Έτρωγες το γοναράκι(μαριδάκι) ή το χταποδάκι σου κ είχες σε απόσταση αναπνοής αυτή την όμορφη θέα.Έτσι γίνονταν οι καραβολάτρες τότε.
> 
> Τα αμάξια έμπαιναν από τον πλευρικό καταπέλτη κ αν γέμιζε το γκαράζ,ανέβαζαν μερικά με την μπίγα στην πλώρη.Οι επιβάτες ανέβαιναν από τον γκάγκουε κ γιά τα αεροπορικά από το μπαρκαρίζο πλώρα.


Υπέροχη φωτογραφία, ευχαριστούμε.

...Να υποθέσω ότι στον απόπλου απομακρυνόταν ο κόσμος από τα τραπέζια για λόγους ασφαλείας (βιράρισμα κάβων, σπρίγκ κλπ).

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλα ε μικρος που ειναι ο κοσμος......εαν θελει ο βικτωρ ας μου στειλει PM που την ειχαν ανεβασει...

1973 χιος ο μικρος ειμαι εγω και την ειχα ανεβασει παλιοτερα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ADONIS στην χιο το καλοκαιρι του 1973 κανει σταση μια ωρα περιπου μεχρι να σαλπαρει για μυτιληνη.Μια φωτο που καπου μεσα στο πληθος ειναι και εγω!Μια φωτο αφιερωμενη ειδικα στον  TSS APOLLON και βεβαια στους roi baudoin και ellinis
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46566



Οριστε και το πρωτο ποσταρισμα.Δυστυχως φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτης , οπως λεγαμε , οτι ανεβαινει σε πρωτο βαθμο γινεται ταυτοχρονα η <μανα> για να κλεβουν οι παντες τα παντα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπέροχη φωτογραφία, ευχαριστούμε.
> 
> ...Να υποθέσω ότι στον απόπλου απομακρυνόταν ο κόσμος από τα τραπέζια για λόγους ασφαλείας (βιράρισμα κάβων, σπρίγκ κλπ).


Kάπως έτσι γινόταν τότε.Εγώ έμπαινα τότε σε ηλικία 6 ετών στο πλοίο δήθεν αναζητώντας τον πατέρα μου κ το γύριζα όλο.Πράγματα που δεν γίνονται σήμερα :Fat: .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οριστε και το πρωτο ποσταρισμα.Δυστυχως φιλε Βικτωρ Χιωτης , οπως λεγαμε , οτι ανεβαινει σε πρωτο βαθμο γινεται ταυτοχρονα η <μανα> για να κλεβουν οι παντες τα παντα


Ναι,μετά που το συζητήσαμε το είδα κ εγώ.Το κλέψιμο πάει σύννεφο... :Apologetic:

----------


## Takerman

Σε έναν απόπλου από την Μυτιλήνη.

ΑΔΩΝΙΣ.jpg

Η φωτό είναι από την ομάδα "Mitilini" στο facebook.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το πανεμορφο ΑΔΩΝΙΣ στα ναυπηγεια  C.R.D. Adriaticco Monfalcone της Τεργέστης 

_

http://www.archeologiaindustriale.it...r&goto_id=2903
http://www.archeologiaindustriale.it...r&goto_id=2901
http://www.archeologiaindustriale.it...r&goto_id=4991

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εκπληκτικο ευρημα φιλε TSS APOLLON!

----------


## Ellinis

Ειδικά η τρίτη που είναι και τα τρία μαζί είναι απίθανη!
Να βάλω και εγώ μια του ΑΔΩΝΙΣ με τα σινιάλα του ΕΟΤ, από το βιβλίο The World's Passenger Ships

adonis 66.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Οτι και να πει κανεί για τις όμορφες γραμμές του είναι λίγο... Δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση που η λεζάντα στο ebay ανέφερε "Greek *Yacht* ADONIS 1968"
Μόνο να μας είχε κάνει τη χάρη ο φωτογράφος να βγάλει ολόκληρη την πλώρη  :Ambivalence: 

Greek-Yacht-Adonis-Greece-1968-Color-Slide.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ στην Μυτιληνη με το σινιαλο του ΕΟΤ.   

_http://www.emprosnet.gr/images/empro...nik-adonis.JPG_

Στην φωτο_ _αναφερει το ετος 1969_ _η ημερομηνια ομως δεν ειναι σωστη     διοτι το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ εβαλε το σινιαλο του Καβουνιδη τον Αυγουστο του 1966 (το σινιαλο του ΕΟΤ προηγηθηκε αυτο του Καβουνιδη) αρα η φωτο  πρεπει να ειναι τραβηγμενη απο τον ΜΑΙΟ του 1965  που ηρθε το πλοιο στην πατριδα μας οποτε και δρομολογηθηκε  εως τους πρωτους μηνες του 1966 οποτε και εδεσε μεχρι  να οριστικοποιηθη η πλοιοκτησια του  στον πλειοδοτικο διαγωνισμο που υπεστησαν και τα τρια αδελφα πλοια ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ-ΑΔΩΝΙΣ-ΕΡΩΣ 

_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

offsalaminacirca1983.jpg Peter Fitzpatrick

Αgrounded deliberately after the destructive fire,off Kamatero Salamis.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΔΩΝΙΣ πφχ.jpgΑΔΩΝΙΣ 1966;.jpgΑΔΩΝΙΣ 1969.jpgΑΔΩΝΙΣ πφχ1.jpg

Από την ομάδα στο fb Παλιές φωτογραφίες Χίου.
Συγγνώμη αν έχουν ξανανεβεί.

----------

